# Nurseries / Garden Centres



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,
As an experienced life time horticulturist in the commercial grower industry in the UK can anyone tell me if there are many commercial growers (wholesale) and retail garden centres in Cyprus. Or do they tend to be growers that sell produce direct to the public?
Garateful for any information?
Regards
Mike


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MRW said:


> Hi,
> As an experienced life time horticulturist in the commercial grower industry in the UK can anyone tell me if there are many commercial growers (wholesale) and retail garden centres in Cyprus. Or do they tend to be growers that sell produce direct to the public?
> Garateful for any information?
> Regards
> Mike


Green Forest Nursery in Paphos grow a lot of their stock. Whether they sell them wholesale or not I couldnt say. There are loads of retail garden centres.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

MRW said:


> Hi,
> As an experienced life time horticulturist in the commercial grower industry in the UK can anyone tell me if there are many commercial growers (wholesale) and retail garden centres in Cyprus. Or do they tend to be growers that sell produce direct to the public?
> Garateful for any information?
> Regards
> Mike


I use the nursery in Trimiklinni ( on the road to Troodos) for all vegetable and hers plants, these are usually 10-20 cents each, and good strong plants. There is an excellent array of herbs and vegetables, and I know may local people buy from there, and they usually buy to feed a family, i.e. 20-50 or more plants at a time. It is the only nursery I have come across that compares to the old fashioned one my father used in UK.


----------

